# Man's breakfast



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Doing breakfast right.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like a happy suicide to me.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's about as manly as it gets. I suppose you could add a chain saw to the mix to increase the testosterone level.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It needs a few more eggs.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think y’all need more bacon. That’s barely a minimum


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So......
Is the gun to finish the job if all that bacon doesn't do it ???


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

*Give me ALL the bacon and eggs you have*


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And for desert.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beat me to it Brisket!


----------

